#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Παράλληλη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα

## Efpalinos

Ποια τα βασικά βήματα που απαιτούνται για να μπορέσει κάποιος ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μηχανικός (μέλος ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) να ξεκινήσει νόμιμα παράλληλη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα. π.χ. αρχιτέκτονας που ασχολείται με εικαστικά (ζωγραφική, φωτογραφία, κλπ) και θέλει να κάνει εκθέσεις και να πουλαέι τα έργα του.

----------


## Theo

τι εννοείς ;

τα της εφορίας ;

----------


## Evan

απλά να το δηλώσει στην εφορία και μετά ανάλογα με την ενασχόληση θα σου πουν αν θα ανοίξεις βιβλία μεγαλύτερης τάξης κλπ

----------


## koulosb

Evan....  ανοιγεις καινουργια επιχειρηση ουσιαστικα οποτε κανεις κανονικα εναρξη ατομικης επιχειρησης με την ιδιοτητα που θες.
Αλλα βιβλια..... αλλα τιμολογια ή αποδειξεις κτλ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ναι τα της εφορίας εννοώ. Αν κάνεις ξεχωριστά έναρξη τότε στο *συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα* που αναφέρω παραπάνω θα πρέπει να γραφτείς και να πληρώνεις και ΤΕΒΕ? Ειδικά αν αυτή η δεύτερη δραστηριότητα δεν έιναι η βασική πηγή εισοδήματος απλά να νομιμοποιείται μια συγκεκριμένη ενασχόληση η οποία μπορεί πιθανόν να αποφέρει κάποιο μικρό εισόδημα.

----------


## Structur

Δεν ειναι στανταρντ οτι πρεπει να θελεις καινουριο/επιπλεον μπλοκακι. 

Αυτο που ηθελαν απο μενα ηταν μονο καινουρια σφραγιδα, που να περιγραφει και τον νεο ΚΑΔ (ομως ηταν παροχη υπηρεσιων και η νεα ενασχοληση). Ρωτα εφορια.

----------


## Theo

έντυπο Μ2 και προσθήκη όποιας δραστηριότητας θέλεις αρκεί να στο επιτρέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία περί άσκησης του εν λόγω επαγγέλματος.

----------

